# Liquigas Team -- What Rides do they Ride?



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Can someone clarify what machines the Liquigas team uses? It's well-publicized that DiLuca rides on the all-aluminum FG Lite because he loves the stiffness. And I've seen photos with riders on the FG Lite with carbon seatstays. Do any of them ride the full-carbon 928s, either lugged or monocoque? Are there other Bianchi models that they race on?

EDIT: Here is a partial answer to my question . . .

24/08/2006 
928 C SL – Carbon: THE KILLER’S NEW WEAPON TO WIN 
Danilo Di Luca to the Vuelta a España with a brand new Celeste “weapon”: the 928 Carbon SL - Super Light bicycle of the 2007 Bianchi range

The Killer already tested his new weapon on 3 August at the GP di Camaiore. He is greatly enthusiast about this extraordinary bicycle and will debut in the saddle of it next Saturday, 26 August, at the Vuelta a España. Of course, captain of the Liquigas Team Danilo Di Luca, called the “Killer”, will ride a Celeste bicycle. 
His special Bianchi is a 928 Carbon SL, one of the outstanding models of the innovative 2007 Bianchi Reparto Corse range. The new bike will be shown at the autumn’s international exhibitions. The Killer will give a world preview of it at the Vuelta a España.


----------



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

after 18 months of riding the FG Lite full alu and no wins for diLuca an authoritive win on carbon? - has the killer killed alu.

magnus backsted uses ti most of the time, and has an especialy designed alu frame which hehas used on the last tdF.

the other teamriders are all on alu or alu-carbon fglites


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

phil-bianchi said:


> after 18 months of riding the FG Lite full alu and no wins for diLuca an authoritive win on carbon? - has the killer killed alu.


You might not remember, but DiLuca took two Giro stages in 2005 and finished fourth on GC in the 2005 Giro on an all-aluminum FG Lite. He also wrapped up the inaugural ProTour title on aluminum.

I think it's telling that virtually all of the Liquigas riders for two seasons have been riding on FG Lite aluminum bikes with carbon seatstays. I guess this new 2007 928 SL must be stiffer than the 2006 928. I've ridden the 928 and while it's super-comfortable it is lacking somewhat in the stiffness department.


----------



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

on the alu on stage 5
<img src="https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2006/vuelta06/vuelta065/DV106582.jpg"/>


----------

